# Where are they today?



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

My brother and I are headed to the Linton Strassburg area next weekend (Oct 28). We are flexible +/- a couple of days. Looking for some general postings on where the geese currently are. If we need to wait an extra day or go a day or two earlier to hit a better time, we can. When we went last year, the snows literally showed up the day we got there. Good hunting, but not great. Thanks for anyones help.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're pretty far from traditional snow goose grounds...I'd wait to see what transpires until then.


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

What is the "traditional" snow goose grounds?? Talked to the local farmers, and they make it sound like they get a lot of snows. I am new to snow goose hunting, not sure what a lot of snows is!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well "traditional" would be the tri-refuge area in NW ND and Devils Lake and North.

This doesn't mean that mother nature won't dictate where they'll end up, however, and this is why some years there may be good numbers around.

Your best bet is to watch this forum and see what happens between now and then. If you were there right now for snow geese, it'd be a bust.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

They are starting to stage pretty good in the southern part of Manitoba right now, with a few starting to leak down into the nodak side. We are setting up for them tomorrow morning, I will let you know what we ended up seeing and what we ended up shooting. But they are a coming, lol. After Chris and the boys blow the crap out of em in Canada, they should be down in no time, lol. Good luck to ya Chris.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Snows are all around everywhere. Friends hunting in all directions say the same thing about the numbers. Larger bodies of H2O are full, medium and small as well. There is decent hunting pressure on them but so many of them every flock can't be hunted. So they stay around longer I guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I talked to a Dan Bueide in Saskatchewan and there was a huge migrations of specks going towards ND all day. I didn't see it around Bismarck so there should be a good stall somewhere.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Right outside of Grand Forks. Just a couple miles west. Tons and tons and tons of snows. I couldn't believe it. SO anyone from around here hear me out, you don't gotta travel far!


----------



## Goatnose (Oct 24, 2003)

From Grand Prairie Arkansas. Saturday October 22nd, between 9:30 AM and 10:00am three flocks of 50 to 60 Specs headed south in a hurry high and fast. Look out Lousianna, these may be your birds.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

I was pheasant hunting yesterday around humboldt and seen a flock of about 50 snows and blues headed south, but thats just one of the really early flocks.


----------

